# Unexpected Rex Babies!



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

A few weeks ago, I was at a friends house for the weekend and I put my mom in charge of taking care of the mice (feeding and refilling waters, etc)... Well, apparently one of my males had gotten out and she didnt know where to put him, so she just put him in a random cage. (She doesnt know anything about mice, yes.. I know, not a very smart choice but you have to do what you have to do..) She never called to let me know, in stead when I got home, I found him in a cage with one of my females, Nadalia ( a black texel). So anyways, she gave birth to a litter of 9, which was narrowed down to 6- but now I have the cutest little rex babies! 1 PEW male, 1 champagne male, 1 champagne female, 1 piebald champagne female, 1 dove male, and 1 chocolate female. I'm pretty excited because apparently deep, deep, deep, deep, deep down in their genetic history is a range of colors that I had no idea about. I may have to leave my mom in charge more often! lol :lol: 
















Ezra








Elijah








Esther








Edna








Eden








Emese


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

those are the cutest accidental babies i have ever seen lol. iv had astrex babies poppin up in my litters. i love them


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Aww! Thanks!  I love these little guys, definately keepers. I'm going to house all the males together - dont know if I'll even have breeding plans for them in the future, but they're just too darn cute. I may try to rehome them..


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

if i was closer id have some lol. aww well they are certainly cuties


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Curly-butts of any type are always the darned cutest babies!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Virginia?? i"ll be there in seven hours!! haha theyre cute I want one


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Ugh, if only you weren't so far. From whom did you get the texel stock?


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Nadalia was originally bred from one of my females, and Rhasputin's texel male. I may be attending a show if there are any in the late fall. I'd be glad to meet you there if I go.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I can also transport for you MouseHeaven! 
I'm going up to PA for Rodent fest, I will probably be meeting up with CorryJohn to get a mouse from him.


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

awesome!!  Which mice were you interested in, Corry?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's always neat when the recessives come out to play. Accidental litters can be so much fun! Congrats.


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

thanks so much, they're growing on me, haha


----------



## wildrose (Apr 27, 2011)

AW! They're adorable! Are you still looking for homes for some of these guys? I'd have to come up with one heck of an excuse for my fiance to let me drive all the way out there. lol (I live in Missouri)


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes, although I'm considering keeping a pair. Do you go to any shows? I may be going to one if there are any in the late fall, I'm just going to watch but I could bring you the mice if you want.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, so sweet- what a super surprise!


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

They are truly adorable little things :love1


----------

